# Name change request on Guest Rewards Card



## Everydaymatters (Jan 24, 2008)

I just sent in a request to Amtrak that they send me a new card with my legal name on it. My legal name is Elizabeth, which is the name on my passport, driver's license and any important documents. My name on the AGR card is Betty, which is a nickname.

I'm hoping that I don't have to start out as a new member in order to use my legal name. Will I?????

Betty


----------



## AlanB (Jan 24, 2008)

Betty,

I don't think that you'll need to start over. However, why didn't you just go to your online profile and change your first name? I think that would have done it, and with the new cards about to be mailed you might have still gotten the request done in time.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 24, 2008)

New cards about to be mailed? Is that why I haven't gotten my AGR card yet even though I registered for it in early december?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 24, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> New cards about to be mailed? Is that why I haven't gotten my AGR card yet even though I registered for it in early december?


Yup, that would be the reason. Even though you qualify for status on a calendar year, the card is valid from March 1st thru February of the following year. So typically AGR mails out the new kits during the month of February such that everyone gets their cards before the old ones expire.

In the case of new registrants or those who qualify for upgraded status, if it's before October/November, then they usually will mail you a new card. After that point they generally don't bother and just wait for the mass mailing in Feb.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jan 24, 2008)

At your suggestion I went to the AGR site, which I don't recall every visiting before. It wouldn't let me change my name. I sent a message to them through Amtrak.com and now through their site. I don't know what else I can do.

Betty


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 25, 2008)

Everydaymatters said:


> At your suggestion I went to the AGR site, which I don't recall every visiting before. It wouldn't let me change my name. I sent a message to them through Amtrak.com and now through their site. I don't know what else I can do.
> Betty


I think you have to call the AGR service center to get that change made. 1.800.307.5000; 8am to 8pm, Monday through Friday.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks - I'll call them.

Betty


----------

